# Is the Season Over



## rdquadracer2005 (May 14, 2014)

Just wondering what people are thinking since the weather is cool for a few days then its going to heat up again anyone think they will pop one last time. I found a spot that had tons of morels but it was to late so im hoping this year they will pop again


----------



## jermanda (Apr 21, 2014)

That is the million dollar question. I don't see why not the soil temps have dropped back down according to the soil temp maps and were getting tons of rain and temps are prime only getting highs in the 60s all this week. But im no expert by any means. Any old timers have any thoughts?


----------



## supra8795 (Apr 22, 2013)

The only thing I am going by is last year on May 21 I found a bunch of 2 to 3" fresh greys. I'm hoping that is the case again this year. I know the few days when we were pushing 90 hurt the big yellows that have been up for awhile. I found a dozen fresh yellows last night. I still have hope.


----------



## jermanda (Apr 21, 2014)

What county supra if you don't mind me asking? Yes I found a few big yellows yesterday in northern Macoupin county but they had been there a while, and did not see any fresh ones. What a weird year im hoping this helps cause I have 5 other spots that have not even produced anything this year and they have for several years. It just never got wet enough there.


----------



## supra8795 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in Lee.


----------



## yogibear (Apr 28, 2013)

They are definitely freshly coming on in Peoria County. Just found 200 today!!!


----------

